# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Change the BACK_COLOR for a cell dynamically?

## skiesBlue

Is there any example out there showing the way of changing the value of BACK_COLOR at runtime through a client application. I roughly know about applying it during cube's design. But now i need to dynamically change the value BACK_COLOR as according to the condition specified by the user instead of hard-coded during cube's design process. For example, all measures/calculated members have default color of WHITE. But when querying, i want to make the color RED for those cells which have value < 4000 (without creating any WITH clause). 

Is there any way of acheieving that? Thanks first.

----------

